# Where do your rats live? Cage? Room? Run of house?



## AlfredosMommie (May 1, 2012)

Just curious how everyone allows their rats to live in your home - in a cage? A room ? Or the run of the house?


----------



## Dumbo_Lover1695 (Mar 20, 2012)

Mine live in a large cage in my room. They get about an hour of play time out of their cage, sometimes longer it depends.


----------



## jenn1c (May 6, 2012)

Our 3 girls live in a nice big cage set-up but they get lots of play time in the bathtub or running around on my daughters bed.


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

I only have one rat right now (maybe getting 2 more next week!), and she lives in a big, 6 foot tall cage. She is also allowed to run around the whole house because she is well trained and we have rat-proofed (eg. blocking off under the fridge and stove). She is getting older now and tends to mainly stay on the couch with me or in the living room.


----------



## hcroark (May 6, 2012)

Ours live in a cage in my 10 yr old daughter's bedroom. But we have a playpen that they go into during the day for play time. Of course we pack them around alot too.


----------



## therathugger (Feb 9, 2012)

My boys live in a nice cage and frequently get time to play outside of it.


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

my female rat Roxy lives inside a rat cage but plays outside often and my male rat Spartacus lives free range but always returns to his bed to sleep. hes such a good boy, he never chews anything up and comes when we call for him


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

Clare lives in a cage in the living room but is usually out on the couch with me unless I have to go out or feel like she needs some water and to potty. Now that it is warmer I tend to put her cage next to the couch and have a small fan on low pointing at her cage. =]


----------



## PipRat (Jan 24, 2012)

Gus and Boo have their own room in our house. They live in a cage in the room but get the run of the room when the get their out of cage time.


----------



## mkeith501 (Apr 26, 2012)

Cici lives in a cage but she's out like all the time. If I'm home she's usually riding around on my shoulder or lounging in her towel while I'm laying on the bed. So while she lives in the cage, she's only in there when I'm asleep or not home


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

My 2 rats live in a large 3 story house. They get freedom to run around about 4 rooms in my house plus tables and couches.


----------



## Munchie (Mar 13, 2012)

My 2 rats live in a largeish (hopefully upgrading to a huge one soon) cage and get lots of cuddles/shoulder walks with me and my family and time to run around my bed.
Sometimes I'll let them freerange in the bathroom or the kitchen for awhile depending on if the cats are there or not.


----------



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

My rats live in their cage in my room~ They get free range time/shoulder rides several times a day though. I'm hoping to transform our spare room into a "Rat Room" soon, or at the very least buy a gate of some sort to put around their cage. That way they can have free range time when I'm not home.


----------



## Siringo (May 7, 2012)

Cage in my room as well.  They free range on my queen sized bed. Going to rat-proof the bathroom soon though.


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

In a bird cage, for their own safety.


----------



## kerry11 (Mar 22, 2012)

My rats live in cages that are in my bedroom. They're allowed out for free-range time on the bed or couch when I'm around to supervise. Hopefully, once I move, they can have their own room that I can rat-proof and let them run around all they want. Until then, it's supervision at all times. I wouldn't want them to become play toys for my cats!


----------



## emilystar (Apr 26, 2012)

I don't have rats yet but when I do they are going to have a double Critter Nation and be in my room.


----------



## brittbritt (May 13, 2012)

I have just the single rat Ramsey right now but he's in the living room. We don't use our fireplace so his cage fits perfectly on the step of the fireplace. I get to go sit in front of his cage and we're still in the getting to know each other stage right now. I love being able to walk by and look in on him alot during the day.


----------



## Zilla (May 9, 2012)

Two of my boys are in a Petco rat manor, and the hairless we just adopted is in a Super Pet guinea pig cage until he can be introduced to the other two. Both cages are at the foot of the bed in our room. They get free range time once or twice a day on my bed and come with me for short trips like out to get the mail, pick up food at the drive-through, etc.


----------



## moongate (Mar 12, 2012)

My boys are set up in a cage in our spare bedroom which I've dubbed the Rat Room. They get free range time everyday when they are free to roam the area of the room I've coralled off. (we have floor heating and I don't want them going exploring in there othewise they'd have complete run of the room)
The cage they are in now, theoretically fits them, but I've convinced my boyfriend that we should get a larger cage for them (and I'm not going to lie, frankly it'll give me the excuse to sew cage accessories for them and toys for them to play with)


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

My rats have a cage in my room and get to play on my bed a few times a day. I have an extra smallish cage that I set on my bed with water and food and a hidey igloo and then put out their litter box on my bed so they can relieve themselves in it if they like. I also put random toys and sit on my bed so they can climb on me if they want. I actually made a little pathway to a chair using a towel so they can climb over to it if they want as well.


----------



## ratlover5 (Jun 9, 2012)

mine live in a cage but are out in my room with the door closed whenever i am home. (my room is rat proofed)


----------

